# wanted small led light bar under 200.



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

looking for a led light bar for under 200 bucks. dont care on brand. will buy a better one later on. just need to get through the season. lookin for a led bar perhaps. 
'

whats out there and where to buy. got and ideas.

under 200 bucks


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

led...not very much.....150 for a halogen thats decent


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.awdirect.com/microbar-36...2-watts-amber-mb360faa/strobe-mini-lightbars/


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

Dissociative;666210 said:


> led...not very much.....150 for a halogen thats decent


what have you got for that price?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i don't have any bars right now...but e-bay has cheap ones...


----------



## beardedlurker (Dec 6, 2008)

I've got a Code3 LED X 2100 bar I was about to list on eBay I could let go for $200. Permanent mount, amber corner modules, 6-head Optix modules, add-in modules are as cheap as $67 for the 3-head. It's the same thing as this, but only the corner modules.

http://www.awdirect.com/pse-amber-m...s-36-watts-amber-2122a1wh/led-mini-lightbars/

Let me know if you're interested, I can send you pictures if you want.

Mark

mark at cementworksllc.com


----------



## snow tender (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds like Code 3 led is a deal E-bay also has some under $200


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

beardedlurker;668275 said:


> I've got a Code3 LED X 2100 bar I was about to list on eBay I could let go for $200. Permanent mount, amber corner modules, 6-head Optix modules, add-in modules are as cheap as $67 for the 3-head. It's the same thing as this, but only the corner modules.
> 
> http://www.awdirect.com/pse-amber-m...s-36-watts-amber-2122a1wh/led-mini-lightbars/
> 
> ...


i cannt send you a pm as you are to new. but i would like to see some pictures of the exact product. i am interested. show me more.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Check these out
http://www.parrpse.com/page49.html


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

put your eBay skills to work, I won two for $144.00 each. 27" wide, magnet mount, multiple flash patterns, alley lights.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

TLB;673626 said:


> put your eBay skills to work, I won two for $144.00 each. 27" wide, magnet mount, multiple flash patterns, alley lights.


how do you like that bar everyone here said not to buy one. But how do you like it?


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

if you can afford an extra $59 there's a guy on ebay selling Sho-Me LED Mini bars... Here's the item number sorry I couldn't get the full listing so you can link straight to it.

$259 with free shipping!

120348537802

What can I say...I'm just to lazy to put in the 3 lines of characters for the link to the post!


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Just got a LED MAG bar for $89.95 Great deal. Got it from EBAY


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

HERE IS THE LINK FOR THE EBAY LISTING


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

murphyslaw;674231 said:


> HERE IS THE LINK FOR THE EBAY LISTING


Thanks Murphy... Like I said.. 3 lines... 

Have one on me!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

murphyslaw;674231 said:


> HERE IS THE LINK FOR THE EBAY LISTING


I would never pay that much for a gen 1 led bar.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

TLB;673626 said:


> put your eBay skills to work, I won two for $144.00 each. 27" wide, magnet mount, multiple flash patterns, alley lights.


Chinese!!!!!!!!:crying:


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

you buy cheap junk you get garbage...time and time again it has been said..

*BUY AMERICAN!!! WHERE'S YOUR PRIDE?*


----------



## Petetheo (Sep 21, 2008)

Are the LED`S made in the USA?Or china and brought here to be assembled?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i know it all may have eastern origins but the simple fact is the junk on e-bay is just that..junk..it's shipped over here in containers and traded 6-8 times between assemblers and distributors before you get it. And btw, if you ever have a problem with it you're screwed...good luck with a warranty from china land...not to mention it's mostly inferior parts as well..i mean look at some if it honestly....ever see them in the day next to a whelen or similar???

with our economy the way it is, i would suggest sticking with an AMERICAN company like these fine ones we all prefer to use. 

whelen, federal signal, or others..

just my opinion.....i go out of my way to buy American made products if i can....it's how i was raised...cheaper is not better..


----------



## beardedlurker (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply!! I've been a little busy and didn't check back in. Here are the pics of the Code3 2100 bar I have.

















Let me know if you're interested!


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

how much for it?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I have and 08 f250 . I also will only buy American as the oversees stuff is as good as throwing good money away.
I want to go with LED's because of much lower power consumption. What out there will fit into the small space on the rear tailight lenses, the front has lots of room so it is not a problem.
I have considered a back rack but I have not seen a low profile one.
I would need one that does not go over the cab more than 1 inch because of shop door clearance.
I still want to park inside. Does anybody have ideas?


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Here is the one I picked up on ebay. Came today but no one here to sign.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150314641358&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&viewitem=


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Niteman9;678209 said:


> Here is the one I picked up on ebay. Came today but no one here to sign.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150314641358&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&viewitem=


Good light!!!!!


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Good deal atleast you got a Federal and not that Chineeze Junk!

You'll have to let us know how it worked!


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

02powerstroke;673803 said:


> how do you like that bar everyone here said not to buy one. But how do you like it?


I have not had any problems with it, works perfectly.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

ultimate plow;674450 said:


> Chinese!!!!!!!!:crying:


yes it is


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I own a Sho-Me Great Lo profile Led bar. same one as above 259 shipped


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

any pics of the light bar?


----------

